# Furniture legs/feet



## Mark18PLL (15 Dec 2020)

I am looking for a selection of really good quality furniture feet and gas struts for a AV cabinet that i am looking to make, can anyone recommend any brands or a decent company to get them from?

Thanks 

Mark


----------



## petertheeater (16 Dec 2020)

Hafele


----------

